

Ask HN: Should I continue to developt my QR code product? - mahadazad

Hi All,
    I want advice from you people. These days I am working on a very advanced QR code generator website. Which will be much more advance than the solutions out there. But these days QR codes are falling back. Should I continue to develop my product or not?<p>Thank you
======
callmeed
No. People don't use them. Stores/brands/agencies use them less. I don't see
VCs funding them.

Sorry if it's not what you want to hear, but you should stop. Don't fall
victim to the sunk cost fallacy.

~~~
mahadazad
But i can see some sites like visualead and unitag are doing good business.
Even VCs are funding them. How come they are doing well?

------
dewey
It really depends on who you are targeting with your site. If you got a niche
to market your product to I don't see a reason to stop. If it's aimed at
consumers and you don't think the QR code usage is growing in that area maybe
it's time to cut your losses and work on something else.

~~~
mahadazad
Actually I have not decided yet whether I will run the website myself or sell
it as a script to others. QR codes are not famous in my country.

thanks

------
brianchu
There is pretty much no market for QR code services here in the States (I
would guess it's the same in Europe), which is reflected in the opinions here.

In Asia (I think China specifically, not sure), QR codes are ubiquitous and
widely used.

~~~
mahadazad
If not QR codes then whats trending? I have seen even NFC tags have
limitations as they require you to tap. On the other side QR codes can be
scanned from far away.

------
runjake
No. I ignore them or don't even notice them anymore. The only good use case
I've seen for them is as asset inventory stickers.

------
edoceo
+1 to both callmeed (sunk cost fallacy) and runjake (assets)

